# Review: Baking at Home with The Culinary Institute of America



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

A couple of months back we began our review of the complete Culinary Institute of America's "At Home" series.

As a quick recap, these books are designed to bring the CIA's proven instructional approach to a broader audience; to wit, the home cook. The first books were, by intent, aimed at the raw novice. Then each book contains progressively more advanced techniques. The presumption being, of course, that you've already learned the basics with earlier works, or that you're a more experienced cook looking to expand your skills.

"We wanted to take our professional textbooks to the home cook," says Nathalie Fischer, CIA's Director of Publishing. "These aren't recipe books, per se, but techniques books that take the home cook to a new level."

Click here to read the full review


----------



## lisacap (Jul 8, 2010)

Great review! I considered purchasing this, but I wasn't sure. I get consumed with cooking books all the time so I am choosy about what I read. I will be picking this one up for sure.

_______________

_*Bringing back great food to the family table, inspired by *__*Lisa Caponigri*_


----------

